# Is This Raleigh Gran Sport Worth $1199?



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's a Reynolds 531 frame.

All Campagnolo.

Here's the groupset:

*Specifications:* 
Campagnolo Gran Sport Seatpost
Brooks Professional Black Leather Saddle
Unknown Stem (120mm)
Cinelli Criterium 65-40 Handlebars
Campagnolo Gran Sport Headset
Campagnolo Gran Sport Brake Levers
Campagnolo Gran Sport Brake Calipers
Campagnolo Gran Sport Shifters
Campagnolo Gran Sport Front Derailleur
Campagnolo Gran Sport Rear Derailleur
Campagnolo Gran Sport Crankset
Campagnolo Pedals
Campagnolo Gran Sport hubs laced to Mavic G40 rims (700c)
6 speed Freewheel

Here's some pics of it:





































Let me know what you guys think; Thanks!


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Not in my book. It's cool and all of that but a couple of hundred at the most.
I'd proudly take her out for the Sunday neighborhood cruise.............


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That bike - 531 and all - is very nice. I could not begin to tell you what it's worth, but it's got it all, IMO - I'd be tempted mightily.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Would get $225-250 on eBay. Like old Carlton frames, but Gran Sport was the worst group Campy ever made (giving Valentino a pass cuz it was on dirt cheap bikes).


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

$1199? No Way Jose!

Maybe if it said Professional on it.

$500 tops. Nice looking bike though.

What the hell is that blue sticker on the seat tube? Chances are that paint will peel right off when you take it off (use a hair dryer) take it sloooowwwww.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

i agree with the $250 value. The tubeset is single butted, not the more desirbale doule butted., and the gran sport indicates a mid range bike

A Raleight Team Pro from this era in great condition with an intact Super Record Groupo would be bring$1200 on a good day


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Reynolds531 said:


> i agree with the $250 value. The tubeset is single butted, not the more desirbale doule butted., and the gran sport indicates a mid range bike


Single butted? No such thing, except the seat tube which was always single butted.

The frame is the same as the ones I lusted after in the early 80's at Pennyfarthing Cycles in Oxford. The Gran Sport was an Ilkeston built 531 frame and used Prugnat S4 lugs. It was used on the Competition model as well as the Road Ace and the Team Professional AFAIR.

As to value for the OP, not $1200 for sure, although the frame looks to be in excellent cosmetic condition. Perhaps closer to $500, albeit south of that.

If it is in solid condition under the paint and possible to get the price down the frame, it is a far better candidate for the Athena 11 you mentioned in another thread. Just get the rear spacing done professionally.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

ultimobici said:


> Single butted? No such thing, except the seat tube which was always single butted.
> .


You are right. I had a brain fart.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it's worth more than $250. I say that because that bike will last you a lot longer than any other new $250 today. It's would make a great commuter.


----------



## 1948D18 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd say around $400.


----------

